# Low grade fever a possible pg sign?



## Frippledip

Hey girls, I was wondering if a low grade fever (99.0 - 99.4, sorry I don't know what that translates to in celsius) means possible pregnancy? I've been taking my temps for 3 or 4 months now and it's always been 98.6ish in the evenings, but for the past 3 days I've had a bit of a fever and I haven't been sick...am I grasping at straws?


----------



## bonbon282

My temperature did go up in very early pregnancy (even before a pregnancy test confirmed it.) Good luck!!


----------



## Vestirse

I don't think you are grasping at straws, the hCG could be causing the temp spike. This is what you see in triphasic charts! Hope this is it for you dear!


----------



## Frippledip

Thank you girls! I've been taking my temp all evening and it's been steady at 99.1...you would think after 4 months I'd stop getting my hopes up, but it's hard not to when my temp is up for no reason right around possible implantation time. On top of that my bb's feel bigger than normal for this time of the month. I've been fooled by that before, but also today noticed the veins on my chest seem a little more pronounced and there's a long one going all the way from my shoulder across my chest and to my other boob! I'm tempted to take a pic but maybe that's going too far!


----------



## professorkc

I had the same question. I know this is late, but I thought others might be searching the internet like me! I called my friend who is a doctor to ask her as I could find no conclusive info on the internet.

A low grade fever is common after fertilization and during early (very early) pregnancy. The fertilized egg (prior to implantation) and the embryo (post implantation) are treated by the body as a foreign body, hence the fever bump. It should be a low grade fever though, not 103 or anything crazy.

But, this is kind of like most of the pre-missed period symptoms. It could indicate something else...like a cold. And, since many women experience things like sneezing, congestion, or a runny nose...Don't get your hopes up to high with that fever.

P.S. If you aren't sure if you have ovulated, you can also experience a temp boost at ovulation.


----------



## JHartsBaby

Can low grade fevers also be a PMS sign?

I always get a slight one within the couple days prior to AF.

THanks :)


----------



## manduh726

I have been getting a low grade fever only in the evenings could this still be from an early pregnancy?


----------



## kiki04

Its not technically a fever. Progesterone is produced after ovulation so every.single.month after ovulation your temperature will rise until AF arrives then it will drop back down as progesterone production ceases bringing on AF.... if pg the progesterone does not cease. So this happens every single month to pretty much every woman, sometimes just a .4 of a degree, others can be a full degree. But if you temp for several months you would see this pattern after ovulation. If it remains high or continues to rise, it can most definaitely be a sign of pg but is not considered "a fever".


----------



## oneKnight

Wow this is an old thread, found it via google search for low grade fevers and early pregnancy --- but according to your ticker you were pg when you had the low fever???
I'm roughly 8dpo and I've been cramping for 3 days. Tonight I feel crappy and just realized I have a fever. 99.4 on my bbt thermometer that was handy, which isn't really for fever, so I fished out my regular one and got 99.2 on it.


----------



## oneKnight

H6 days later, 14dpo, bfn on tests but bbt still high and no AF
6:30pm oral temp 99.5

Nobody else knows anything???


----------



## noahsmommy12

oneKnight said:


> H6 days later, 14dpo, bfn on tests but bbt still high and no AF
> 6:30pm oral temp 99.5
> 
> Nobody else knows anything???

oneKNIGHT are you preg??? mine has been high as well


----------



## oneKnight

noahsmommy12 said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> H6 days later, 14dpo, bfn on tests but bbt still high and no AF
> 6:30pm oral temp 99.5
> 
> Nobody else knows anything???
> 
> oneKNIGHT are you preg??? mine has been high as wellClick to expand...

BFN this morning :( but still no AF yet. I'm starting to wonder if my O day/chart is correct? But I'm still 2 days longer than last cycle...

I'm thinking if AF shows, I'm gonna start recording my daytime temps at a certain time of the day throuought the month, just out of curiosity. I do know, that in years past, my oral daytime temp was often below average, 97.something, but that was years ago. I don't ever recall regularly having 99's orally, but to be honest I haven't checked in a while. (Vaginally, yes 99 is normal as you tend to read higher there.)

But I was feeling "off" is why I checked in the first place!!!!

Usually I'm cold natured and hiding under the blanket while OH is cranking up the air, but the last few nights I've been warm and he's been the cold one! I usually have lowish blood pressure, and I think that's what makes me cold natured, but I've read your BP increases quite a bit when your pg.....but I don't have a BP monitor so I don't know how it's doing.


----------



## Babymamma630

Hello. The first day of my last period was 1 month and 1 day ago. My boyfriend and I had sex 14 days into my cycle, while I believed I was ovulating. Since then, I've been experiencing what I think are maybe symptoms? My period is 4 days late, headaches, mood swings, nauseous, & especially to smells, lightheaded, more milky white discharge than ever, and flight fever of 99.6 temp. I've been taking home pregnancy tests every morning for 10 days straight, but all negative. Even a negative blood test yesterday. I just don't believe them because of all the signs. Anyone with similar experiences? What were your results?! Are these all real symptoms? Please Help! :nope:


----------

